# Visa Invite for 189 Doubts!!!



## panghal82 (Sep 18, 2012)

Dear all,

I got invite for Visa under 189 for Analyst programmer.

I have few doubts and I believe this is the best place to get answers 

1. I am from India and there is No surname/family name in my passport , my complete name is written under first name like XX YY 
=>Shall I go ahead with Visa filling by putting complete name in Family Name ( as suggested in the help for Visa), I had put First name as XX and family name as YY in EOI , do you see this as an issue ?

2. What percentage of Visa finally get stamped once fee is paid ?
=> I mean are there still chances that one does not get Visa even though has all documents/papers?

3. What is the list of documents needed for Visa processing and where I can find this list - sorry for this one as I did not get enough time to do research ;(

4. When one has to submit documents 
=> After 2 months or DIAC will send invite for docs as well?

5. Previous countries of residence
( Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence? )
=> Does this mean I need to updat eall my stays outisde India even for 1 month or so ? Or is it only fo rlonger periods??

Thanks a lot!

Regards,
Sandeep


----------



## panghal82 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hello guys,

need your valuable inputs.. plss..

BR,
Sandeep


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

1. As long as the name that you apply under matches what is included on your passport, I doubt that it will make any difference whatsoever. Your visa details will be linked to your passport number, so as long as those key particulars that identify you are correct, then you should be fine. Other option is to have your passport changed and then send a copy of your new passport to DIAC.

2. Yes, there is always a chance that your visa is refused if you are found not to meet the requirements. Under the EOI system, if you score less points than what was stated on your EOI, automatically your visa will be refused.

3. You need documents to prove the facts that you claimed in your EOI, so effectively reference letters, IELTS test score, skills assessment, etc.

4. Once you have accepted the invitation and paid the fees, then you will be able to attach documents and proceed with your application. The 60 days allowed is effectively for lodging a valid visa application, inclusive of all supporting documents.

5. You need to provide details of the countries where you were a lawful resident. I don't know what the forms look like now but when I applied, this section required details of each country where I had resided for 12 months and there was a separate sections to provide details of countries visited for other purposes such as business, leisure, etc.


----------



## panghal82 (Sep 18, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> 1. As long as the name that you apply under matches what is included on your passport, I doubt that it will make any difference whatsoever. Your visa details will be linked to your passport number, so as long as those key particulars that identify you are correct, then you should be fine. Other option is to have your passport changed and then send a copy of your new passport to DIAC.
> 
> 2. Yes, there is always a chance that your visa is refused if you are found not to meet the requirements. Under the EOI system, if you score less points than what was stated on your EOI, automatically your visa will be refused.
> 
> ...



Thanks a ton for your help.

2.=> I have only claimed valid points in EOI, but stiil if visa is refused - is the fee refunded?

5.=> I have visited 3 countries for official visits for a period of one month each , so I need to maintain all 3 trips?

BR,
Sandeep


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

No, the fee is not refundable under any circumstances. The CO will make an assessment of your documents against the points claimed and will then validate them (or otherwise) and on that basis decide whether you qualify for a visa.

There should be a section on the visa form where you can provide details of short trips that you have undertaken in the last few years. I'm pretty sure that the visa form would specify the period that you need to cover - it certainly did when I applied and I seriously doubt that DIAC would have changed their form that much in the last year.


----------



## panghal82 (Sep 18, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> No, the fee is not refundable under any circumstances. The CO will make an assessment of your documents against the points claimed and will then validate them (or otherwise) and on that basis decide whether you qualify for a visa.
> 
> There should be a section on the visa form where you can provide details of short trips that you have undertaken in the last few years. I'm pretty sure that the visa form would specify the period that you need to cover - it certainly did when I applied and I seriously doubt that DIAC would have changed their form that much in the last year.


Thanks again.

This is the info: 
Previous countries of residence ( Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence? ) -- there is no time duration mentioned.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

panghal82 said:


> Thanks again.
> 
> This is the info:
> Previous countries of residence ( Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence? ) -- there is no time duration mentioned.


This would apply to countries that you have lived in (that is, places where you were physically living and working/studying and effectively would have had a permanent or residential address), in the past 10 years and for which you would require a PCC. Short trips such as business trips and holidays are normally entered in another section.

Have a read of the whole form as then it might become clearer as to the section where you need to declare holidays and that where you need to declare places that you have migrated to for a period of time.


----------



## bmc_cpu (Mar 12, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> No, the fee is not refundable under any circumstances. The CO will make an assessment of your documents against the points claimed and will then validate them (or otherwise) and on that basis decide whether you qualify for a visa.
> 
> There should be a section on the visa form where you can provide details of short trips that you have undertaken in the last few years. I'm pretty sure that the visa form would specify the period that you need to cover - it certainly did when I applied and I seriously doubt that DIAC would have changed their form that much in the last year.


I have the same dilemma with previous countries of residence. I am not sure if there is a separate section for short stays in other countries. But on this part "Previous Countries of Residence", you should answer NO, right? even if you visited or stayed in other countries for short periods, say, six months or less?


----------



## panghal82 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi bmc_cpu,

You had put NO for this? Did you get any clarification from DIAC on this?


Cheers,
Sandeep


----------



## bmc_cpu (Mar 12, 2012)

panghal82 said:


> Hi bmc_cpu,
> 
> You had put NO for this? Did you get any clarification from DIAC on this?
> 
> ...


yes I put NO because I traveled to another country for 5 mos. only, how about you? That's the part where I'm actually a bit worried about because my understanding might be wrong. I will ask my CO about this one when he/she contacts me(for the first time) and ask for form 80.


----------

